
Ask HN: Anyone use discord for team chat? - ykevinator
We are a remote team of 8 or so, and we tried discord yesterday 
It&#x27;s amazing, and aside from the integrations, and teen theming, it seems way better than slack. Anyone else using this for dev teams?
======
who-knows95
in my private life i use discord exclusively, it's great for organising all
the different groups/clans/communities i'm part of.

it would be perfect for remote workers, if you have a group, and then
channels. you can set access laws, to restrict who can access what. plus live
chat space and other groups.

i use slack professional, but we are all in the same space, and if i wanted i
could walk to a team mater, rather than slack them.

sorry if a bit rambly.

